# Small project we finished last week...



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Just sharing...

A small project.

The new owners moved into this house last spring, and they brought us in to help finish the painting. They wanted all of the woodwork to be hand-painted white (no sprayers) everything 'tipped' so the brush marks show.

The house was built by a prominent citizen back in the early 20's, but had fallen into recent neglect, and was the victim of several unfortunate design decisions over the years. The interior was in various states of completion. Some of the woodwork had already been painted, some of it had been ripped-out, and some of the original Oak trim had a thick, black, alligatored varnish.

*Hope to get some better pictures after the living room furniture arrives, and the stairway carpet runner is installed, but that could be a while (lot of delays right now).


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Nice work there Holland. We have a few historical neighborhoods in town here with similar interiors. I always enjoy getting to spend a couple days doing trim by hand. It seems like one of those things that really separates an experienced painter.


----------



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice work! Lots of trim….


----------



## CatJP (Jun 28, 2021)

Looks good. I love those kind of jobs. More pride in the work done


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CatJP said:


> Looks good. I love those kind of jobs. More pride in the work done


Thank you @CatJP. Agreed, those are the more interesting ones to work on.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Nice work there Holland. We have a few historical neighborhoods in town here with similar interiors. I always enjoy getting to spend a couple days doing trim by hand. It seems like one of those things that really separates an experienced painter.


It was mostly was mostly relaxing and enjoyable. 
Nice to be able to do a little more brushwork, and a little less running. Has been a hectic summer and fall, and helped to ease into the holidays. Ready for a break right about now.

Hope you have a good upcoming Holiday season.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Very nice results. What was your process to convert the stained woodwork to the finish painted trim?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> Very nice results. What was your process to convert the stained woodwork to the finish painted trim?


@ Gwarel, thanks for commenting!

We weren't trying to achieve perfection in this case, so we had some liberties as to how we approached it.
The general process was: sand for adhesion, prime (x2 coats), quick sand, caulk/patch, paint (x2 coats).

The surface texture was pretty noticeable throughout the house, due to the age and condition of the various wood. It was probably one of the main challenges we had to deal with. We used a palm sander, as well as sanding sponges, and paper w/ rubber wedges (as needed).

We experimented with Bullseye123 first. I like the leveling qualities, and knowing that we were brushing the finish, thought it would help to smooth-out the overall effect.

There was immediate bleed-though 'staining' on a significant portion of the trim that was primed with 123, so we switched to SmartPrime, and did not have any more bleed-through issues after that. The Smart Prime is pretty thick consistency, and had some "build", so it worked out for the best in the end. It was never going to be a piano-top finish, but the end result (in terms of underlying texture and final results) was fair to good.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> It was mostly was mostly relaxing and enjoyable.
> Nice to be able to do a little more brushwork, and a little less running. Has been a hectic summer and fall, and helped to ease into the holidays. Ready for a break right about now.
> 
> Hope you have a good upcoming Holiday season.


Likewise!


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

Beautiful work! Nice way to wrap up a season of hard work.
Hope you all enjoy the holidays.


----------

